# Desert Locust Breeding



## iriechris (Apr 10, 2007)

:grin1: :grin1: 

i started keeping locusts and will hopefully start breeding in a large tank so i can have a constants supply of hoppers for my leo morphs, i have a 40w bulb keeping the glass tank at 78F and heat mat that keeps in 68F at night. sticks to climb and shed on, fresh greens, bug grub, and a old ice cream box with 4" of calci sand and bit of bug grub mixed up, 

they are all immature aduls at the moment with a pale pink colour and fully developed wings, 

has anyone got any tips on breeding these?

Thanks a lot 

: victory:


----------



## Pro Mantis (Apr 7, 2007)

I think they like to lay their eggs in moist sand, and like a temperateure of 30 degrees celcius. They don't as often as crickets regard their babies as protein bites either. I have read a jam jar filled with sand works well, but don't let the air become humid, they are from africa.


----------



## Pro Mantis (Apr 7, 2007)

some useful threads can be found in the search. Here's one:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/feeder/17217-breeding-locusts.html


----------

